# 1/96 Saturn V rebuild help removing paint



## jlwshere (Mar 30, 2007)

Just picked up an original 1969 issue of the Revell Saturn V on ebay for $26 including shipping

The Good - Price

The Bad - may be incomplete (parts everywhere) but I can see that there is enough there to cast any missing parts. I need to replacw the styrene rolls (interestingly, these had the markings, flag, "UD" and som black markings silkscreened (?) directly onto the styrene... no decals. Don't know if subsequent issues did this).


The Ugly - Partially painted - by a kid, brushes, glosses, nasty. But that's why they were sold back then... for the kids.


As price was the overall factor in taking a chance on this kit, I am not likely spring for New Wares kit, but could really use some advice in removing the paint without destroying the plastic. I recently tried to remove paint from some B 17 propellers and ended up melting them.

It will be a while before I inventory this kit as there are too many other things in front of it, but I would like to clean it up first.


OT, for those who have the PE Space 1999 23" Eagle, The F1 nozzles on this kit loot like they coubld be a contender for a more detailed replacement, short of Aluminum bells


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I use WEstley's Bleech White .Does a great job without harming the plastic.Put it in a plastic container and let the parts soak for a few hours or overnite if the paint is thick.Be sure to throughly wash the parts afterwards in warm soapy water.This method works well and should do the trick!


----------



## jlwshere (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks

I'll give it a try.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Easyoff works. The non oven heating type.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Depending on the age of the plastic and type of paint, I've soaked pieces in Testor's airbrush thinner. Give them a hour or two and take it out. Little elbow grease with qtips to start working the paint off. Didn't want to screw up the model so it took a few sessions. But I was able to get the old enamel brush on paint off without screwing up the plastic. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I'm surprised the styrene rolls are still intact after all these years. It's true, the markings were silkscreened on, not decals.

I replaced these completely with PVC pipe. It makes the model a lot more sturdy!

Jeff


----------

